# New Guy from the sticks of PA



## smoking b (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello everyone!

     My name is Jeremy. I've been alive 36 & 1/3 years & I'm from the hills of South Central PA. As far as what I use to cook now, I made a 3 pit grill out of cinder blocks. The middle part I use to burn my wood then shovel coals over to either/both sides & cook off them. I can also hang a dutch oven over the middle fire pit if I need to. I've been using it for ages. I also just scored a Char Griller Duo last weekend in great shape for $50. It doesn't have the side fire box but I was looking for a charcoal grill & couldn't pass it up for the price.

     I really want to get started smoking more & also start curing more of my own meat as well. My current plan is to build a medium sized reverse flow smoker (large enough to handle smaller gatherings), a UDS (for single person use & times it just wouldn't make sense to fire up the reverse flow) & a medium sized smokehouse that can also be used for cold smoking.

     I look forward to being a part of this forum & learning from the masters lol. I will contribute whatever I can but as of right now I am a noob when it comes to smoking meats perfectly. It seems like I came to the right place to change that though! :-)

Have a good one & I will see ya around the forums,

Jeremy


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello Jeremy and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF - glad you joined us


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 20, 2012)

Glad to have you with us!  Let me suggest you take Jeff's free 5-day e-course. It will help you get started on your new addiction!

Mike


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Jeremy! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to SMF!!! We're happy you found us!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome Jeremy , to the SMF. Glad you chose us to be home(?) Load-up your camera and send some Q-view , we have a lust for looking at good Smokes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, we like to drool and are continually wiping our slobbers off our chin.( We should wear Bibs , but...)

Have fun and jump in anytime you want , lots of good folks here with a lot of good info.

Stan.....


----------



## venture (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Jeremy!

If you have cell phone service, you aren't really in the sticks.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I looked around a little & I got the impression that this was the best forum to join :-) There is a ton of information on here! I am going to sign up for the 5 day smoking course.

Venture, I don't have cell service lol. If I walk about 1/4 mile into my one field I can usually get a text but i can't make or get calls till I get about 5 miles away from my house. I consider myself in the sticks :-)


----------



## venture (Sep 20, 2012)

What a great deal!

How I wish that once again I could live in an area without cellphone service!

Smoke on my friend!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sound1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I my parts, We have cell service, but no postal delivery, kinda like not having a traffic signal for over 35 miles.


----------



## roller (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome !


----------



## schmedleyp (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum! No cell phone...what a nice concept!!

Happy Smoking!


----------



## smoking b (Sep 21, 2012)

Sound1 said:


> Welcome to the forum. I my parts, We have cell service, but no postal delivery, kinda like not having a traffic signal for over 35 miles.


Yeah there are no traffic signals around me either. The closest Wal Mart or mall or shopping center is an hour away. There is a small grocery store a half hour away. I do have mail delivery though - most days the mail lady is the only person to drive by that doesn't live on my road...


schmedleyp said:


> Welcome to the Forum! No cell phone...what a nice concept!!
> 
> Happy Smoking!


It's nice not being able to get calls at home - It annoys visitors sometimes though lol. I can go out at 3 in the morning & hoot & holler & there's nobody around to bother or complain - I love it! :-)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## mountainrubs (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## smoking b (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks MountainRubs! I'm still wading through all the info on here trying to absorb some of it & admiring all the great builds - lots of inspiration!! :-)


----------



## smoking b (Sep 24, 2012)

This is really a great forum :-) Tons of information! I've signed up for Jeff's 5 day course & made it through the first 3 so far - it seems to be covering the basics quite well so far. Thanks again guys!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF Family...Always great to here from another PA guy. We are a growing faction around here. Any question you have do a Search then post a question if in need of more detail. Enjoy our community...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SMF!


----------



## skull fish (Sep 25, 2012)

Cheers and Welcome Jeremy....Awsome !on the pit/grill you built. That is something on my to do list,


----------



## sam3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to SMF!

I have some family & property in Northern Cambria and will be heading out there this weekend for the bow opener. Good luck to you if you get out.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Chef JimmyJ! Thanks SmokinHusker! Thanks skull fish & good luck on your build when you get time for it - I think you will really enjoy the end result! Thank you sam3 & good luck to you as well! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I just discovered the bread section today & tried out my hand at making my first loaf of bread - it turned out great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I'm really glad I joined this forum!  Thanks again guys & see ya around


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome Jeremy, from a fellow Pennsylvanian.


~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you Martin! I really like this forum - so much information available. I am currently trying to decide between a Cabelas meat grinder or LEM & doing some research on here...


----------



## hogrider47 (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome Smoking B  I also live in central Pa and I don't have cell phone coverage  at my home  I can live with that  Anyway welcome aboard and Keep smoking"


----------



## robert gordon (Oct 25, 2012)

good luck smoking b i live in pa to


----------



## smoking b (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you Hogrider47 & thank you Robert. I'm wondering how it took me so long to discover this place - It's great here! Hopefully I can absorb enough knowledge to be able to start helping people myself - until then, I am learning all I can...


----------



## smokinkiwi (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to another new guy!


----------



## shannon127 (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome Jeremy,

There are quite a few of us from SC PA on here.  If you need any help with Sausage don't hesitate to give me a shout


----------



## smoking b (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks smokinkiwi & thanks Shannon127! & also thanks for the offer Shannon127 - I'd really like to get into making my own sausage. I'm currently trying to sort through all the info on here & figure out what I need to get. I'd like to get the right things from the get go & not wish I had gotten something different shortly after I get started...


----------

